# Stop a Joey from changing channels on Hopper I am watching?



## Corwynder (Feb 6, 2005)

Well everything was working great until all of a sudden the channel I was watching changed to Dora the Explorer and I heard one my boys laughing. I understand they can join what I'm watching but it surprised me when they can not only join but change my channel. Is there a way to block that?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think so... I think the idea of joining in and sharing the viewing means either remote has equal control.

You could be on a different tuner than they are... but if they want to join in on that one, they can keep chasing you around I expect.

Any capability to lock-out that on a Joey would seem to essentially render that Joey useless.


----------



## njk986 (Mar 29, 2010)

The only way to that would be to go in there and take their remote so they can't change your channel anymore.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If there is a tuner free their channel change would change to the free tuner ... but yes, a Joey can change a Hopper's channel and I'd love to see that not happen.

Pulling the cable on the Joey works. Let the gigglers learn some respect for their elders.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Or have a good laugh with them about it and let them know life isn't so serious.

:joy:


----------

